# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Гхи

## Сеня

Харе Кришна, друзья!   Подскажите, кто как отделяет гхи?
Я первы раз пробывал,снял и взбил сливки, слил пахту , еще раз взбил и начал выпаривать воду, появилась консинстенция похожая на кашу манку и из нее сочится гхи. Очень долго выгонял гхи из этой "манки". Не уверен что все верно делал. Кто подскажет что использовать?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Харе Кришна, друзья!   Подскажите, кто как отделяет гхи?
> Я первы раз пробывал,снял и взбил сливки, слил пахту , еще раз взбил и начал выпаривать воду, появилась консинстенция похожая на кашу манку и из нее сочится гхи. Очень долго выгонял гхи из этой "манки". Не уверен что все верно делал. Кто подскажет что использовать?


https://vedic-culture.in.ua/vegetari...moloko/gi.html

----------


## Sharada d.d.

тут больше вопрос, как сделать правильное масло из сливок, а потом уж гхи.

----------


## Сеня

А вот, все хорошо, просто на первый раз я использовал слишком мало масла что бы увидеть  нормальное разделение на фракции. Взял побольше и сразу увидел. Всем успехов. Очень просто и интересно.
Просто растопленное сливочное масло из магазина не совсем то да и не интерсно.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Здорово что у Вас все получилось!

----------

